# Another legal attempt...marriage...



## LadyFlynt (Mar 13, 2007)

======================================================================
From the HSLDA E-lert Service...
======================================================================


Maine: Calls Needed to Preserve Traditional Marriage

Dear HSLDA members and friends,

Representative Boyd Marley has introduced a bill that is a direct attack on marriage in Maine. This bill must be stopped!

According to the official legislative summary of L.D. 779, "This bill removes the authorization of clergy members to solemnize marriages." Instead, only judges, lawyers, or notaries public would be permitted to conduct marriages in the state of Maine.

This bill is scheduled for a hearing before the Joint Standing Committee on the Judiciary tomorrow in State House Room 438 at 1 p.m.

REQUESTED ACTION:

1. Please call the Judiciary Committee at (207) 287-1327 as soon as possible and in your own words give them the following message:

"Please oppose L.D. 779, which would prevent clergy from performing weddings in this state. This bill is an unwarranted attack on marriage."

You do not need to identify yourself as a homeschooler.

2. Come to the hearing on Tuesday afternoon and testify.

3. Pass this email on as quickly as possible to other homeschoolers and people who are interested in supporting marriage.

BACKGROUND:

This bill is an attack on traditional marriage. According to the United States Supreme Court in Troxel v. Granville, parental rights are based on "western civilization concepts of the family." When those concepts are no longer the legal definition of the family in this nation, then the foundation upon which parental rights are based is completely removed. Therefore, HSLDA will continue to fight against laws that change the traditional concept of marriage. Bills like this are an attack on parental rights. This is a battle the homeschooling movement cannot afford to lose.

Thank you for standing with us for freedom.

Darren A. Jones
HSLDA Staff Attorney


----------

